# Standard German Military Issue Watch



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi all,

My 10 year old son who has an intrest in the German militaria as asked me if there is a standard military watch in the same way we have the G10 or the Marathon in the U.S.

If any one knows and could post or direct me to a picture we would be very greatful.

Thanks

MIKE


----------



## gregor (Nov 5, 2003)

Hi Mike,

According to another site the german elite troops (Grenzschutzgruppe) are being isued a Sinn watch.

the so called "einsatzzeitmesser1, 2 and 3 " (deployment time measurer?)

pretty neat watch in my opinion...

unfortunately I still dont know how to get the picture to be shown here...

greetings,

Gregor


----------



## abraxas (Oct 21, 2003)

I am sure your 10 year old would love 'em. Yeah right.

I wrote a review of a german military watch here:

http://www.tz-uk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2709

And I am sure this site would be of interest:

http://home.t-online.de/home/konrad.knirim/english.htm

JD

Edited due to commercial links.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Thanks for your replies(and e-mail Gregor) I am aware of the Sinn watches for special forces.I was hoping there was a basic cheap watch like the G10 I could get for him. But reading that web site it looks like your average German soldier got his own watch.



abraxas said:


> I am sure your 10 year old would love 'em. Yeah right.


He will have to get in the queue behind me, or start saving up









MIKE..


----------

